# R.I.P. My Dear Addie



## dpluchino (Mar 7, 2014)

It is a week today that we lost our sweet Addie. She was only 7.5 and it took us totally by surprise. Last Wednesday she was her normal happy self... barking, playing with the kids and eating with no problems at all. She went to bed and when I took her out the next morning, she collapsed. My wife was at 2 emergency vets and a cardiologist. They drained more than 300 ml of fluid from her chest. They said pericardial effusion due to hemangiosarcoma. My wife and Addie got home around 2:00 and she seemed much better. We were going to decide what to do next... chemo, which may give here another 3 months or the alternative. We didn't have to make that decision... she died in my lap around 5:00. This is the hardest thing I've ever dealt with. She was my best friend. I never realized all the things that we did together each and every day... it is so lonely now and I miss her so much. I just don't understand. She had top notch vet care, routine check-ups and blood work and nothing ever came up abnormal... it is just not fair!

We got Addie when she was 4 months old from a rescue. She started off with such a hard life. The first four months of her life, she was locked in a cage and was never let out to run, she was deprived of water and food... she was so skinny and could barely walk. I remember like it was yesterday, one the first days she was with us, we were in the backyard and she tripped on a small fence we had for our other dog... it was so sad. With the right nutrition and exercise, Addie got to be a healthy 85 pound GSD. We did everything together, she never left my side. Always keeping an eye out for my kids. My 6 year old and 2 year old boys grew up with her and she was always there with them. My wife took Addie to obedience shows and got a few blue ribbons as well being a certified therapy dog. She was such a pretty dog, always smiling. I hope you enjoy some of these pictures. I'll miss you Addie, there will never be another one of you.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

So incredibly heartbreaking  I am so sorry for your loss ♡ such a beautiful girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel terrible for you and your family, Addie sounds like she was an amazing girl with a amazing family who loved her, 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That last picture looked like Jonas's mother so much it is eerie. I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Addie  Rest in Peace pretty girl...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a pretty girl. Sorry for the loss. The time together is always too short.
RIP Addie


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Very pretty girl, sorry you lost her. Rip Addie


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

_So sorry to hear about your loss of beautiful Addie. She looks a lot like my Julietta. Its so hard to experience such a sudden loss. You gave her a great life and it shows in the pictures how happy and loved she was. I hope in time you can remember the wonderful times you shared together. RIP sweet Addie..._


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry you lost Addie. It's hard when it is sudden. Hemangio is nasty but rather merciful because they are not in a lot of pain. The prognosis always sucks though.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. From your pictures it looks like she lived a full life; filled with love! Remember those times when you think of her and know that she is your angel now...

R.I.P. Beautiful girl...


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*RIP Addie*

I am so sorry for your loss. We just lost our beloved GSD, Jagger in February, so I know the hole that is in your heart. We have also been through hemangio 2 times in the past, and yes, it is so unfair. I guess the only thing we can do is treasure all the great memories that we had with our pets, again, I am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you.K9POPPY


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Addie  She was gorgeous and sounds like she was just as beautiful on the inside.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

:rip: dear sweet Addie. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious girl Addie.Take care. Run free sweet Adddie ,run free.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

R.I.P. Addie. I am so sorry for this loss. Hermangiosarcoma is a horrible, horrible disease and it takes way too many of our companions.
Sheilah


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Thank you for saving Addie from a lifetime of suffering and pain, and giving her love and solice instead.

Addie will be there waiting for you.


----------



## PugLogic (Feb 11, 2014)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss dpluchino .... please take care of yourself.


----------



## dpluchino (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. I know Addie would have thought of you all as friends... she was such a loving dog and is so missed. Thank you again.


----------

